# How many discus?



## dsouthworth (Nov 21, 2011)

How many Discus would be comfortable in a tank 5'x2'x2' (140 gallons)

Not planning on keeping them now. But possibly in the future.


----------



## dsouthworth (Nov 21, 2011)

Please keep in mind that I have no experience with these fish. so it's a very general question. 
if there is a difference between species, just use the most common type in your answer


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Domestics are usually easier. And in a 140g you could have 14 if you follow the 10g per discus rule. If you've never kept them before then you'd be better starting with adults if you don't have time to grow them up properly.


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Just like target I find 1 discus per 10 gallons is comfortable in tanks with substrate. In a bare bottom tank with frequent water changes you can easily double that stocking density.


----------



## dsouthworth (Nov 21, 2011)

Well i'm about to stock this tank with CA cichlids. 
but i've had this tank for 15 years. ii'm just getting the tank running again. maybe the next time i shut it down, and stock it up ill go discus. they are very beautiful fish.


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

dsouthworth said:


> Well i'm about to stock this tank with CA cichlids.
> but i've had this tank for 15 years. ii'm just getting the tank running again. maybe the next time i shut it down, and stock it up ill go discus. they are very beautiful fish.


beautiful but lots of water changes compared to other cichlids. I hope you'll share some photos once your tank is stocked


----------



## dsouthworth (Nov 21, 2011)

Canadian_Aqua_Farm said:


> beautiful but lots of water changes compared to other cichlids. I hope you'll share some photos once your tank is stocked


Right now i need fish that are fairly low maintenance. These fish are pretty hardy, nitrates around 40ppm will be fine. they'll only need a WC every week and fed every 2-3 days once full grown. 
So these guys will work perfectly into my career.

There is a build thread on another site. 
Cichlid-Forum :: View topic - 140 build.

Once i start working, i'll be upgrading to either an fx5 or a sump. as well as installing a background from backtonature. 
There is too much hardware visible right now and it hurt's my eyes. when money allows, i'll be upgrading upgrading upgrading!!


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Freshwater Aquarium Stocking Calculator :
AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

In your build you mentioned you would be pointing your spray bar upwards. Thats fine just keep in mind when your water level gets low (evaporation or water changes) the water may spray right up and if your cover is not on correctly you can have a flood. Or get a spraybar shower if your not thinking


----------



## dsouthworth (Nov 21, 2011)

arash53 said:


> Freshwater Aquarium Stocking Calculator :
> AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor


This was on of the first stocking tools i ever used. But asking experienced people seemed more logical for such a simple inquiry


----------



## dsouthworth (Nov 21, 2011)

IceBlue said:


> In your build you mentioned you would be pointing your spray bar upwards. Thats fine just keep in mind when your water level gets low (evaporation or water changes) the water may spray right up and if your cover is not on correctly you can have a flood. Or get a spraybar shower if your not thinking


It's not straight up. just at an angle. I've just lowered the water level like you stated and it was fine. when the water level is where it's supposed to be, it only ripples the surface.

Thanks for the help though, if i didnt check, it could have lead to a bad flood!


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

By lowering the water level you mean lowering the angle the water is shooting out of the spray bar ...right?


----------



## dsouthworth (Nov 21, 2011)

IceBlue said:


> By lowering the water level you mean lowering the angle the water is shooting out of the spray bar ...right?


the spraybar shoots at about a 45 degree angle towards the surface.


----------

